# DELAYS in Manila. Processing times not being met?



## RichB4480 (May 27, 2014)

Hi,
does anyone know what's going on in Manila?
I hired a Visa company to handle my fiancée's visa to the UK. We were told it will take 4 to 12 weeks. As far as Visa company are concerned there should be no problems with obtaining the visa. We have crossed all T's and dotted all I's.

I booked our wedding for last week in June and made all other arrangements concerning the wedding. It's now day 82 we lodged our online application March 7 2014. This Friday is 12 weeks. We have not heard a single thing from the British High Commission in Manila. Our Visa company says they are writing emails and chasing the application up, (Although they are getting no response). 

Is anyone else having the same problem?

We are getting concerned now as deposits have been paid and soon we will have to come up with the balance of payments for everything relating to our wedding.

I came back to the Philippines with the hope of bringing my fiancée back to the UK with me. So we can make the final preparations for our wedding. 

We are at our wit's end with it all.

Does anyone have any advice?

Regards.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

RichB4480 said:


> Hi,
> does anyone know what's going on in Manila?
> I hired a Visa company to handle my fiancée's visa to the UK. We were told it will take 4 to 12 weeks. As far as Visa company are concerned there should be no problems with obtaining the visa. We have crossed all T's and dotted all I's.
> 
> ...


Do you meet all of the financial requirements of the visa as if not all immigratiion visas that don't are on indefinite hold pending a court case that was due last March, but has been postponed until the UK government has submitted more information, they aren't in any hurry as they will lose.

Why are you using an immigration company, it's not necessary. If they told you that they can get a visa garenteed they are lying. You should never make any arrangments until the vise is in the passport as nothing is definite and the UK government are activily trying to reduce immigration into the UK.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Richard, Unfortunately the other piece is to never schedule or pay for anything wedding-wise until visa is in hand, same as with many other things. I'm in U.S. till we move back in 2016, but we decided to marry There in P.I. and have family participate and get a spousal visa...Yes took longer, but in end with our then 3+ yrs of history and even living together elsewhere in Asia, it was a breeze. Wish you luck cause what you describe is a gut wrenched.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

did you call the embassy directly?

UK missions overseas were undergoing some outsourcing .... not sure if this added to the delay ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> did you call the embassy directly?
> 
> UK missions overseas were undergoing some outsourcing .... not sure if this added to the delay ...


The visa applications in the Philippines are no longer handled by the British Embassy, it done by a company called VFS Global on their behalf.


----------



## RichB4480 (May 27, 2014)

I know I shouldn't have booked the wedding, in hindsight it seems stupid now. 

At the time the Visa Company seemed very confident it would be processed before the 12 weeks was up. In fact when we lodged the hard copies with VFS Global in Manila even they told us 4 to 12 weeks maximum. My fiancée has nothing in her past either criminal or anything bad with immigration to make anyone believe there would be a delay.

We're now at day 83 and tomorrow is 12 week deadline. Fingers and toes crossed we will receive a text message or email that the Visa is ready. 

Its really the not knowing and not being able to contact anyone that is so frustrating.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

One of the things that you will quickly learn about in the Philippines, if you are in a hurry, or a big hurry, hurry up and wait.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

RichB4480 said:


> My fiancée has nothing in her past either criminal or anything bad with immigration to make anyone believe there would be a delay.
> .


thats not the point

the point is when an Asian applies for a western visa it is not 100% approved always ... 
after all if they were so welcome why ask for a visa in advance? 

the fact the applicant is an Asian + the country of the applicant has rejection in the past is reason enough

sorry to burst your bubble but that's how it goes ....

not everyone who applies for a visa gets it, however sincere or honest they are

luck of the draw? maybe or maybe not

just wait and pray ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

RichB4480 said:


> I know I shouldn't have booked the wedding, in hindsight it seems stupid now.
> 
> At the time the Visa Company seemed very confident it would be processed before the 12 weeks was up. In fact when we lodged the hard copies with VFS Global in Manila even they told us 4 to 12 weeks maximum. My fiancée has nothing in her past either criminal or anything bad with immigration to make anyone believe there would be a delay.
> 
> ...


They may well state that the visa application will be processed within a certain time limit, that's no guarantee that the application will be successful.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> One of the things that you will quickly learn about in the Philippines, if you are in a hurry, or a big hurry, hurry up and wait.


Peso holds all the power. I always ask, "what do I need to pay to get this done right now?" Generally they ask for 2 to 5 k more peso. I don't know where that money goes nor do I ask.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

SublationUSAF said:


> Peso holds all the power. I always ask, "what do I need to pay to get this done right now?" Generally they ask for 2 to 5 k more peso. I don't know where that money goes nor do I ask.


That may work with the local bureacracy but foriegn embassies tend to take a dim view of that sort of thing.


----------

